# new to squat the planet



## hippiecrust (Jan 6, 2010)

hey just posting to introduce myself on here im new to stp my name is kasey im ready to head out in febuary. going from nc to west coast. hit me up if ur interested in hopping a train west coast very soon  :soldier:


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 6, 2010)

welcome to the site! you should hop down to new orleans for the mardi gras / mini stp gathering starting feb 8th, and then head across the south to the west coast. it would be much warmer that way!


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 6, 2010)

yeah.. I'm goin west after mardi gras. I'd be down! oh and welcome to the site. nice to see another crust hippie on the site!


----------



## Monkeywrench (Jan 6, 2010)

Howdy, Kasey. I'll be hoppin' out west after Mardi Gras in NOLA, if you're headin' out that way. Just holler.


----------



## hippiecrust (Jan 8, 2010)

wildboy860 said:


> yeah.. I'm goin west after mardi gras. I'd be down! oh and welcome to the site. nice to see another crust hippie on the site!


that sounds awesome when u going down to mardi gra? and where u coming from ?


----------



## JarnsSmellyFuck (Jan 11, 2010)

Hey man, welcome to the site. I'm in mount airy nc I'll hit up the west coast with you, haven't been in a while.


----------

